
A Case Study in Attacking KeePass - el_duderino
http://www.harmj0y.net/blog/redteaming/a-case-study-in-attacking-keepass/
======
WorldMaker
«While it’s possible for a user to set the ‘Enter master key on secure
desktop’ setting which claims to prevent keylogging, according to KeePass this
option “is turned off by default for compatibility reasons“.»

Yep, Step 1 in a KeePass install for me is making sure to turn this on. I hate
that this is not the default.

